# Geophagus, constant problems please help



## ballyclover (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi guys, looking for a little help. Over the past year i must have bought over 30 geos different kinds. All died on me. Each time i think *** solved the reason why and yet still happens. The latest were 5 tapojo young and 2 fully grown. The young have now started to breath heavy and have lost 3. The full grown ones are fine. Suspected nitrate were to blame but this is now well under control around 10ppm. 50% water changes on weekends and 25% on a week day each wednesday. Ammonia is next to nothing, ph is around 7. tds is 132. Water is hma At a litre a minute to remove chorlines..i also add a small does of seachem safe powder. I cannot for the life of me think whats happening. Tank has 4 rockeli severums junior and around 15 tip and tail tetra. Run a FX6 filter on a 500 lt tank......would really appreacite any help...i know i cannot continue with dying geos and would be v sad to lose anymore esp the fully grown guys


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm very curious, what kind of substrate is used in the tank? Because the impact of the nitrate or water quality should affect other fish, and not just the geos.

One of the difference between geos and other fish, geos sift sands while others not. Hence suitable shape and size of substrate is required such as small enough, smooth and not sharp.


----------



## Granamyr (Dec 16, 2015)

How long are the Geos lasting? What size groups are you buying them in? There are also so many different types of Geo's can you give more info on what types you've had besides the recent tapajos? Most have similar water parameters, however, if you have gymnogeophagus those are definitely different than the others.


----------



## ballyclover (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi, thank you for your replies

I am using dry kilm sand, which was recommended to me by other keepers of Geos.

all batches have been around 5 or 6, and all around 1" when bought. In the past I have brachybranchus and tapajos. The 2 large fully grown are abalios and they appear fine.

Yesterday I did a 70% water change, refilled tank very slowly using HMA and 2 heaters to keep the temp right (80F) without a large drop, one of the breathing heavy Tapajos died within a few hours of the water change, think it was too far gone. I made sure that my water level wasn't too full so that the surface could be agitated and increase the O2 with in the tank. ( I do normally use any airpumps and hope surface agitation is enough)

PH is constant at around 7.2, all over test results are spot on. So confused,,,,,,,,,,,I did previous think it was something in the sand, as it was only the geos that died and they were earth eaters, however as I said others use this sand with no problem what so ever.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

What is an HMA?


----------



## Granamyr (Dec 16, 2015)

How often are you cleaning your filter? 
How long are the fish lasting before they start to die?

Are they all from the same supplier? If they are it's possible they are all just from unhealthy tanks and going to your clean tank is too much of a shock?


----------



## ballyclover (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi.. I only clean my filter every few months in tank water. Fish are from different suppliers. They normally begin to die with in a month of buying.

Sat watching them now i can see one is chasing others around..wondering if what i am seeing is coincidence and its actually bullying.. A couple seem to have paired up, is that possible at 2 to 3 inchs?


----------



## ballyclover (Jul 12, 2015)

Hma is a heavy metal remover filter system


----------



## Granamyr (Dec 16, 2015)

What are you feeding them and how often? Geos are usually pretty hardy so it doesn't sound like it's a water parameter issue as the tetras should be affected first. Since Geos generally sift the substrate for food, if the tetras are gobbling it all up before it get down to them they could just be starving?


----------



## ballyclover (Jul 12, 2015)

They are eating just sat and watched. Its all good grade mixtures of sera foods. They all been out swimming and eating now all back in corners heavy breathing apart from 1 the biggest of the pack who am sure is chasing them. At a loss to figure it out.


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

do you have an air stone or bubbler in this tank? I have heard from others that have had geos die from not enough oxygen.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Try adding an Eheim air diffusor to the output of your canister filter.

Look for this in the UK
http://www.petsolutions.com/C/Aquarium- ... fuser.aspx


----------



## ballyclover (Jul 12, 2015)

No i dont have air pipes, relied on surface agitation to supply my o2 needs


----------



## ballyclover (Jul 12, 2015)

Well lost a big cichlid today. Knew it was going. Been breathing heavy of late. Have done 3 25% changes over the last few days. Am using HMA water and all the water parameters are good...PH slighly high at 7. Added air pipe for o2 and a 2nd fx6 filter is due to go in...just wish i knew what was causing this


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Feb 9, 2016)

How thick is your sand bed? And flashing? Any chance it could be anerobic pockets?


----------



## ballyclover (Jul 12, 2015)

Not very thick maybe an 1/2 inch. But good flow so gets moved all over. No flashing at all. Introduced a air stone and remaining seem a little better. Have to see how it goes


----------

